# Comment supprimer de la liste des achats une app (pas la masquer)?



## lecristol (13 Mai 2015)

Je trouve intolérable de ne pas pouvoir supprimer de MON COMPTE appstore une appli achetée il y a longtemps et que je ne veux plus voir apparaitre.
C'est différent de la proposition d'Apple de la masquer.
On va trainer pendant x années des aplis que l'on avait juste chargé pour la tester et après on ne peut plus s 'en débarrasser.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2015)

Malheureusement, on ne peut que la masquer cette appli non désirée.
C'est ainsi.


----------

